# 30 day video game challenge Day 30 Last day



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been doing this 30 day video game challenge on tumblr and I thought it might be interesting to see what answers people would come up with on here. I will be posting a new answer each day and you can only answer the question from that day. If this goes well or there's any requests I will post my answers on here too. 
I really hope this goes well.  

Ok here goes: 

*Day 1 - Very first video game.*
I can't remember what my first video game was but my earlier memory is pokemon blue or red.

*Day 2 - Your favorite character.*
Kaine from Nier. If she was real I would marry her. 


*Day 3 - A game that is underrated.*
My answer is deadly premonition. The problem is no one gives that game enough chance and it makes me sad. 

*Day 4 - Your guilty pleasure game.*
I chose sims for this one. Not for the fact that I've played it but just because of the rediculous amount of time and effort I've put into this game.

*Day 5 - Game character you feel you are most like (or wish you were).*
This question was so hard for me. I spent 2 days in advance thinking about this question and I could not come up with an answer.

*Day 6 - Most annoying character.*
I chose mario because I don't know what it is but he annoys me in general and what makes him even more annoying is that if it wasn't for him we wouldn't have these awesome games.

*Day 7 - Favorite game couple.*
Since I'm not really into video game characters I just chose the only one I like which is Toby and Erica from Catherine.

*Day 8 - Best soundtrack.*
Silent hill 2! best video game soundtrack there is. 

*Day 9 - Saddest game scene. *
The answer I chose is the part with the shade and the robot on the second playthrough. 

*Day 10 - Best gameplay.*
For this one I chose l4d 2. 

*Day 11 - Gaming system of choice.*
For this one I really couldn't pick which is the best gaming system of choice because for me it depends on the games rather then the console itself so I went with the concole I've been playing on most right now and that's xbox 360.

*Day 12 - A game everyone should play. *
For this one I chose minecraft since it's great for all ages. 

*Day 13 - A game you?ve played more than five times.*
For this one I chose theme park world. I played that game so much as a child.

*Day 14 - Current (or most recent) gaming wallpaper.*
It's been so long since I've had a gaming wallpaper that I kinda guessed with this one. I think it was absolute obedience.

*Day 15 - Post a screenshot from the game you?re playing right now.*
I wasn't playing a game at the time so I didn't post one.

*Day 16 - Game with the best cut scenes.*
For this I chose deadly premonition.

*Day 17 - Favorite antagonist.*
For this one I chose GLaDOS. She's amazing.

*Day 18 - Favorite protagonist.*
I'm not a fan of protagonists so I chose the only on I could think of that isn't bland or irritating which is Heather Mason from Silent Hill 3.

*Day 19 - Picture of a game setting you wish you lived in.*
For this today's question I chose animal crossing world.

*Day 20 - Favorite genre.*
For this one I chose simulation.

*Day 21 - Game with the best story.*
I so badly wanted to go with deadly premonition again but I've chosen that one too many times. I went with persona 4 golden because even though I'm not very far into the game yet, I've been really enjoying the story so far.

*Day 22 - A game sequel which disappointed you.*
Spyro 2. Personally I didn't like it and I don't think it had the same feel as the first one.

*Day 23 - Game you think had the best graphics or art style.*
Okami. I think this will always be the most unique artwork anyone could ever make for a game.

*Day 24 - Favorite classic game.*
Crash bandicoot 2

*Day 25 - A game you plan on playing.*
The last of us.

*Day 26 - Best voice acting. *
Portal 2 

*Day 27 - Most epic scene ever.*
For this one I had a hard time trying to think of the answer and the best scene I could think of at the time is the mission on saints row the third when they play I need a hero. xD

*Day 28 - Favorite game developer.*
konami.

*Day 29 - A game you thought you wouldn?t like, but ended up loving.*
Minecraft. It wasn't so much that I didn't think I wasn't going to like it but more I didn't know what I was going to think of it.

*Day 30 - Your favorite game of all time.*
Silent hill 2. No doubt about that for me. 

*I'm adding a rule that unless there's a plural you can only choose one answer. People keep choosing more then one answer*

Since it would be very interesting to see if anyone makes it all the way to the end I'm going to write everyone's names on the list from day one and if you miss a day I will take you off the list.
*Even if you're not on the list you're welcome to join in. *

*Challengers:*

-blackroserandom 
-rockthemike13 
-Piroshi 
-ITookYourWaffles 
-Sir Takoya 
-Farobi


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

Nintendo Dogs ^_^


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay this is probably not accurate as it's likely I can't remember the first video game I ever played (probably some arcade like game on gameboy or something) but from what I do remember I'd probably say either Worms or Pink Panter both for PS1.

I have a few favourite characters but I really fell in love with Connor from assassin creed III.

I can't really think of a game of the top of my head... Uh I really like the game dishonoured though I wouldn't say it's underrated. Hmm.. But none of my friends and anyone I know has ever heard of it whenever I bring it up. My older brother suggested it to me though since I couldn't decide on a game to get (and he wanted me to get it so he could borrow it) but it's amazing!~


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 8, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Okay this is probably not accurate as it's likely I can't remember the first video game I ever played (probably some arcade like game on gameboy or something) but from what I do remember I'd probably say either Worms or Pink Panter both for PS1.



Lol it's ok. I didn't put my first video game because I don't remember either. I just put my earliest memory as my answer.


----------



## xxTomxx (Apr 8, 2014)

That would probably be Super Mario Land for the original GamBoy. Oh man that was such a difficult game. I even have it on my 3DS, but unfortunately I still can't beat it...


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 8, 2014)

Megaman x4 (PS1) or The Giant Beanstalk (PS1), got them on the same day in a Toyrus.


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Does Tetris count?


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh man.. the first video game I played was Super Mario Brothers for the NES. The first game that was actually MINE would have to be.. Super Mario Land for the original gameboy. :3 Mom wouldn't let me play her Sega without her there, or the NES when she wasn't there.XD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 8, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine! Heck yea!


----------



## xCryCry (Apr 8, 2014)

Super Mario RPG for the SNES

even just thinking about it kinda makes me wanna play it again


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh god uh probably something for the PS1.. that was so long ago. It was probably something like Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat or something dumb like that lol. Followed by Final Fantasy 8.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Duck Hunt/Mario Bros for the NES.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 9, 2014)

Probably either Duck Hunt or Mario Bros. (not Super Mario Bros.). At least I remember playing those a lot when I was really young.


----------



## Cou (Apr 9, 2014)

the snakes game on my mom's old phone count?

if not then it was super mario i think, i forgot


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 9, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Duck Hunt/Mario Bros for the NES.


Which one?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> the snakes game on my mom's old phone count?
> 
> if not then it was super mario i think, i forgot



I guess. lol


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

i think it was something in a 168-1 gba cartridge.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 9, 2014)

C&C: Red Alert


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

Super mario world... I still have a NES and I still play it xD


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

First video game- Ha! Some game on the v-tech XD


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Apr 9, 2014)

Hyperchase on the Vectrex


----------



## xxTomxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm there are a lot characters that I really like so this question is really hard. If I can only name one that it is probably Kratos form God of War. I really like the series and Kratos is simply awesome.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 9, 2014)

Issun from Okami. He made me laugh the most.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

1.) Ringabel from Bravely Default 
2.) Rhyme from twewy
3.) Neku Sakuraba from twewy
Don't ask why


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

The "wizard king" from South Park stick of truth xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2014)

My fav character has to be Dawn from Pok?mon:3


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the default male player in acnl.
lol soz but it's true (;


but if that's not allowed: i like joshua from the twewy series


----------



## TheWonky (Apr 9, 2014)

You don't have to put my name on the list but I thought I'd join in- Day 1- Animal Crossing Wild World

Day 2- Ethan from Pokemon HG/SS


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Serana from the Skyrim Dawnguard DLC. I'd marry her.


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

*Day 2*
Link from the Zelda franchise, cause I don't think you know how amazing elves and nightcaps are.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 9, 2014)

Favorite characters are hard to pick, but right now I love Edea and Ringabel from Bravely Default.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 9, 2014)

ISHIMARU KIYOTAKA FROM DANGAN RONPA. EASY.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Favorite character?  My logical answer is Kyle Hyde from Hotel Dusk.  The dude was SO cool, I am a sucker for hard boiled detectives (IE **** Tracy [edit... YOU KNOW WHO I MEAN], Detective Miller from Leviathan Wakes, Jet from Cowboy Bebop, John Hartigan from Sin City).

Real answer is Doom Guy.  A silent, tough as nails killing machine.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 2: Wrex from Mass Effect or Victor Hoffman from Gears of War.


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

*Day 3*
Ni No Kuni is the most underrated game that I've ever played. I didn't finish it though, because y'know. Boss rage.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll list a few: Sly games, Sonic Unleashed, Okami. 
Okami was so unpopular when I first played it, so I would chose Okami over others.


----------



## unravel (Apr 10, 2014)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn, Suikoden Tierkreis, Kirby Canvas Curse, Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a King and Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective

You guys should try these


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

It's got to be *Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance* for me.


It's a bit slow & packed with tutorials as you start ... but it starts to pick up after a few hours into it. In fact, I crammed 30 hours in 2 weeks (with school in the way) before I got rid off this game for A Link Between Worlds (I traded it). I got to say the voice acting ain't half bad - I actually enjoyed it. The battle difficulty is spot-on for all sorts of players, and the Boss battles are terrifyingly brilliant and fighting was definitely a challenge (especially Ansem & Xenoheart) . However I must admit that I used some tricks to make fighting bosses more easier (cough Flowmotion cough). Overall I really enjoyed the game and I think it should be worth getting looked at by the 3DS community. First KH game and it made me a fan


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 10, 2014)

*Day 3*

The .hack games, especially the first four. Even without getting into the rest of the series I still think the games are understandable and enjoyable on their own and they've always been some of my favorites.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is just me, but I think Rayman Legends is fantastic, and still haven't run into anyone that plays it.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2014)

Most def Deadly Premontion...it was excellent asides from the lacking combat mechanic. But it was amazing for a budget game.


----------



## chillv (Apr 10, 2014)

For me, it is Sonic Lost World


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Most underrated game?  I think that'd be Psychonauts.  I guess it's not so underrated any more, but at the time it was!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Deadly premontion


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay! People agree with me about deadly premonition.  I'm so happy.


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

FBI Special Agent Francis York Morgan. Please, just call me York. That's what everyone calls me.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 11, 2014)

Sway said:


> FBI Special Agent Francis York Morgan. Please, just call me York. That's what everyone calls me.



That game is so cheesy at the beginning it's so amazing. XD


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 11, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> That game is so cheesy at the beginning it's so amazing. XD



Ha, I love that character soo much. Especially when he was at the Diner talking about his previous cases 


---------------------------------------------- Guilty Pleasure--------------------------------------------------

-Hm, either Saint's Row 2, Binding of Issac, or The Sims 3. Those are my go-to games when I just wanna goof off.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 11, 2014)

My guilty pleasure is really ACNL. That's literally one of it's main points I think.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you serious?

Pokemon XY, ACNL, MK7


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

g-guilty pleasure? ... 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: no turning back from this point on.



professor cherry.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 11, 2014)

*Day 4*

For as much as I'll talk about loving it, Ar tonelico is still kind of a guilty pleasure. Aside from the fantastic music, the rest of the game is pretty average and there are a lot of suggestive moments.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

*Day 4*
I guess I would say Harvest Moon.


----------



## chillv (Apr 11, 2014)

Day 4

Brain Age

I'm pretty sure everyone would call me a nerd for playing this game, but it is so fun and it reaps great benefits


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 11, 2014)

My guilty pleasure game?  Animal Crossing


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

Guilty Pleasure... hmm ACNL


----------



## shondakissinger (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't really think of a game of the top of my head... Uh I really like the game dishonoured though I wouldn't say it's underrated. Hmm.. But none of my friends and anyone I know has ever heard of it whenever I bring it up. My older brother suggested it to me though since I couldn't decide on a game to get (and he wanted me to get it so he could borrow it) but it's amazing!~


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 12, 2014)

Guilty pleasure:
Scribblenauts
So addictive


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 12, 2014)

Wizard101 lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't understand what's this about


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 12, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I don't understand what's this about



It's a 30 day challenge. I post a new question about video games each day and you answer the question for that day.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 12, 2014)

Character I'm most like/wish I was? 

*thinks*

Kaidan Alenko, I think. More kept to myself and I think of the past a bit too much that it affects my future.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 5's a tough one mang!

I asked my wife, she said The Joker (I guess if Arkham Asylum/City counts) because I'm all ways joking around, and come up with devious schemes against other people just for the sake of entertaining myself with their reaction.  I can't tell if she's being serious or not


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd like to join in please 

Video game character I'm most like? I'd probably say Jake from a really old Playstation game called Dog's Life. He was a dog (point one, I'm like a human dog) and point two, he was really pessimistic, which is pretty much myself I think. This was a really tough question though


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 12, 2014)

*Day 5*

This one's really tough. I remember being able to relate to Elk from .hack//IMOQ a bit when I was younger since we were around the same age and we were both shy. I don't know if I can relate to him much in G.U., but neither of us ever leave our houses so there's something.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh dear.....

Link. I never speak.


----------



## chillv (Apr 12, 2014)

If I could pick two, I would say Bowser Jr. and 9-Volt. However, since I can only pick one, I will pick 9-volt


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

*Day 5* (Just cause there isn't a day 6 yet)
Link because he's an amazing elf that goes on adventures.


----------



## unravel (Apr 13, 2014)

Navi because I'm damn talkative in rl


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

ACNL character cause I talk to animals.


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

*Day 6*
Princess Peach; She's always wearing heels and getting kidnapped. Can't stand up for herself either.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 13, 2014)

*Day 6*

Ben from Ace Attorney. I don't hate Turnabout Big Top as much as a lot of people do but I absolutely hated talking to him and his stupid puppet.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 13, 2014)

Day 6:

Navi from Legend of Zelda: OoT is the obvious one but as for the not-so-obvious one...it would have to be Ashley from RE4. I don't know why she thinks standing up in front of me while I'm shooting is such a good idea but yeah.

Edit: Nvm, RE4 is really obvious too heh..


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Most annoying character?

My wife and I tried sitting through FF13 together. I can't remember her name, but she was so freaking annoying we had to quit maybe 4 or 5 hours into the game.  I couldn't remember her name, had to look it up.  

Vanille.  Man, what a tragedy that was.

Special shout out to Isabelle, for practically jacking my mayor job.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

most annoying char: the only one off the top of my head that i can think of is henry from fire emblem:awakening.

edit. NEVERMIND. ANGEL STAR FROM ACE ATTORNEY. OH MY GOD. i'm having flash backs.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

annoying character: that fluffy hair girl in Pokemon xy


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

Navi because

hey listen
watch out
*slaps annoying fairy using book*


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 14, 2014)

blackroserandom said:


> Day 6:
> 
> Navi from Legend of Zelda: OoT is the obvious one but as for the not-so-obvious one...it would have to be Ashley from RE4. I don't know why she thinks standing up in front of me while I'm shooting is such a good idea but yeah.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, RE4 is really obvious too heh..



So which one are you choosing?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

Day 7 - favorite game couple

I ship default boy player and anne in Harvest Moon FoMT


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

*Day 7*
Barrett and Illuminata from RF4.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm, most of my favorite game couples aren't official... soo.. probably MU x Lissa in FE:A.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, I had a power outage the other day and this morning. So can I be put back on the list because of that? It wasn't really my fault that it happened. 

Day 6 - Navi the fairy
Day 7 - Anju and Kafei


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 14, 2014)

If we're only talking about official couples, then probably Ron and Desiree Delite from Ace Attorney. At least that's the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 14, 2014)

(gonna join in because it looks cool)

Chessship. Hilbert and Hilda from Pokemon.
ugh why did nintendo name them that


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 14, 2014)

What you don't like my back up answers?!  FINE 

Day 7:  My favorite video game couple is Toejam and Lewanda.  The hippest couple in the whole galaxy.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 14, 2014)

I wishes to partakes :3 Sounds like a fun time...

Day 7: Eddie and Ophelia from Brutal Legend


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 14, 2014)

Favorite in-game couple?

Hmm.. Dom and Maria (Gears of War).


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

C-C-C-Co--Couples errr Link x Zelda

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also  Ringabel x Tiz I mean Ringabel x Edea


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 15, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Hey, I had a power outage the other day and this morning. So can I be put back on the list because of that? It wasn't really my fault that it happened.
> 
> Day 6 - Navi the fairy
> Day 7 - Anju and Kafei



Yes I will add you back to the list now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> C-C-C-Co--Couples errr Link x Zelda
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also  Ringabel x Tiz I mean Ringabel x Edea



I added a rule to this thread.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 8 - Lorule Castle from Link between worlds


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

*Day 8*
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Taken that I haven't really payed attention to the OST's of the games I've played recently.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 15, 2014)

*Day 8*

A big part of the reason I love the Ar tonelico series as much as I do is because of the music, though if you want want specific game from the series I'd have to go with Ar tonelico II.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 15, 2014)

Best Ost?

That's a toughie but Mass Effect has a great OST.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 8: Ecco the Dolphin 

Everything I love about classic rock videogame-tized


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 8...
I'm a major rock and roll fan.  I worship the gods of old, the Jimmy Pages, the Tony Iommi's, Stevie Ray Vaughan's, George Harrisons etc etc etc.  

So I feel out of character to say that Final Fantasy 7 had the hugest impression on me out of any video game sound track.  So surreal, and memorable, and atmospheric.  The music from this game seems to be what most people remember most about it. 

(Was tempted to say Brutal Legend  )


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 15, 2014)

If we're talkin' OST then it definitely has to be Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice for me.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 15, 2014)

SUPER MARIO GALAXY!
That soundtrack got stuck in my head for weeks.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

I enjoy twewy :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

soundtrack


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

FF 7 soundtrack


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 16, 2014)

Day 9 - Ion's death in tales of the abyss


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 16, 2014)

*Day 9*

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future. I don't think I need to elaborate for anyone who's played the game.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mother 3



Spoiler



Where you kill your brother


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 16, 2014)

Day 9:  To the Moon ...like, the entire game.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 16, 2014)

DAY 9: I cried in the Walking Dead where Clementine shot Lee.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 16, 2014)

Day 9:

So many scenes from Mass Effect 3 but the one with Anderson, near the end. Yeah I was bawling my eyes out.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 17, 2014)

Pokemon mystery dungeon (forgot which one, probably explorers of time idk). When your partner dies in the end T.T


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

CAN YOU NOT PLEASE :ROLLEYES:

Professor Layton: Unwound Future- Somewhere in ending and I can't tell you unless you played the game
TWEWY- bad shot I tell yeah

I forgot the rest dayum

Mother 3 and to the moon... hmmm didn't made me sad or whatever.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 10 - Pikmin 3. Easy controls (wit wiimote) and fun to play.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 17, 2014)

*Day 10*

Man, that's really tough. I guess I'll go with Okami.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 10:

Hmm...*thinks*...Resident Evil 4 was a great one for fun gameplay.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 10:

Not fair! I'll go with Doom.  Easiest and smoothest game to control.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 10:  uhhh... .o.   Super Mario Bros.  :3   Simple, classic, fluent, and oh so addicting.


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

inFamous second son


----------



## Farobi (Apr 18, 2014)

Kingdom hearts dream drop distance


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm, best gameplay I think would be Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 18, 2014)

Xbox 360. The controller makes all the difference for me.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 18, 2014)

Day 11 - Wii


----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

How has this thread slipped under my radar for the last 11 days? haha

Anyway my gaming system of choice is the N64.
Growing up the only systems we allowed in our house were Nintendo ones idk it was traditiona nd when my dad left my N64 became my father.
I've had so many hours logged on Zelda OOT, SM64, SSB, Pokemon Stadium, etc.
I love the N64 so much.
To this day I still invite people over to play Mario Kart and Smash Bros.
Long live N64


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

Day 11:   urrrggghh...gonna have to say PC (if that counts?)  No thanks to MMOs and the convenience of Steam, everything practically revolves around my computer now for me. It's all just a click or download away without having to unplug and replug or hunt down a specific game case.

If that doesn't count, then I'd say the 3DS. Being without a cellphone now, it's the thing I always carry around with me. Counting my steps, collecting streetpass people, and eating at hotspots for the soul sake of getting all the special goodies is more addicting than it should be. It's in my hand from the beginning of the day when I wake up and tucked under my pillow when I go to bed at night :3 ...it's like my little electronic buddy.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 18, 2014)

For as much as I play my 3DS, I still have to go with the PS2. I'm a big fan of JRPGs and the PS2 had so many, along with a lot of other great games.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 18, 2014)

For me the golden era of gaming was N64.  Video games didn't have to be formulaic.  They were wild, unpredictable, insanely fun, quirky and addicting.  I feel after that, an unclassifiable generic nature started to worm their way into video games as it no longer became about making games fun, but do what your competitor is doing, only better.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 18, 2014)

3DS!!


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

PS3


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12: League of Legends  

It's free, it's fun, I see no reason why it shouldn't at least be tried.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12:
A game every one should play?  Super Mario Bros 3.  I feel this game could appeal to any body who would sit down and play a video game.  It's colorful, easy to control, fun game play, expansive world and catchy tunes.  I feel this is the every man's game.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 19, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy. It's a great game, and I'd even recommend it to people who don't like Mario Games. It's like the crown jewel of Mario.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 19, 2014)

Everyone should get to play Super Mario 64.
That game revolutionized gaming.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12 - Everyone should play Okami. I demands.


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12 - Bioshock Infinite: Great story and a fun adventure ^^ It's an amazing experience


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12:

A little gory but everybody should give Left 4 Dead a shot. Really addicting gameplay (Somewhat gory not suitable for all ages).


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12:

Strider: A rather new game on Steam (Also can be played on the PS4, XBox1, PS3, and XBox360), it costs a bit but It's pretty fun! It's pretty fun to play, and the controls are pretty solid, I guess. The style is pretty nice and unique. You play as the hero, Hiryu, and pretty much try to complete the game. Sadly, the game only last a few hours [About 4 to 5 for me.], but still a nice game, none the less!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 12: LittleBigPlanet/LittleBigPlanet2 
It's fun and easy for beginners, but also has extra hard challenges for collectors and trophy-wanters. Also, its level creator is fun and easy to use! Even if you aren't good at creating actual levels, it's satisfying to just screw around in the level creator/editor!


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 19, 2014)

*Day 12*

Journey. Despite it being only a couple of hours long, I've played it so many times. Each time it's a different experience, plus the game looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 20, 2014)

Mario Kart =)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 20, 2014)

Day 12: A game I feel everyone should play is Mario Kart 64.


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2014)

The walking dead.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 20, 2014)

*Day 13*

Journey again. I used to play it 1-3 times a day when I first got it.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 20, 2014)

Day 12 - Twilight Princess. I know where everything is by heart.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 20, 2014)

Mass Effect 1...one of my favorite games.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 13:
Ocarina of Time.  I freaking loved that game when it first came out.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 13: ermm...The Sims..? ''8D     I can't think of any story-based games that I've really played more than once or twice. Just ones you can always pick back up on without clear ends...


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time and Dota 2 (this count?)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 21, 2014)

Pokemon Leaf Green and Fire Red. I got both lolol


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 13:

Super Smash Bros. Brawl / Melee.
Super fun. uvu I don't think I've played story games more than 2-3 times. Usually just free roam.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 21, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Day 12 - Twilight Princess. I know where everything is by heart.



Did you mean day 13?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 14 - (Sword Art Online...?) Zelda wallpaper.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> Did you mean day 13?



My fault. XD


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Gah I missed a day >.<

*Day 14* - The Last of Us ^^ Joel and Ellie <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 14:

The Walking Dead - Lee and Clementine.
Jeez, I haven't had a gaming wallpaper and ages. I've had Fisheye Placebo for so long, haha.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 14:
One time I was browsing Deviantart and came across a Doom wallpaper.  That's the only video game wallpaper I ever remember using, let alone seeing.

Here's a link

http://www.deviantart.com/art/DOOM-Bliss-104031478


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 21, 2014)

Day 14: A collage of screenshots of Jinx from her music video off League of Legends c:


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 21, 2014)

*Day 14*

Does Dmmd count...? If not then maybe Ar tonelico II? I honestly have no idea. I hardly ever use gaming wallpapers.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 21, 2014)

Legend of Zelda Triforce.


----------



## unravel (Apr 22, 2014)

Dota 2 bg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 22, 2014)

I honestly never gave AF of wallpapers but ACNL is my default answer lel


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 22, 2014)

Day 15 - Not playing a game atm. Srry!


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 22, 2014)

*Day 15*

Not playing anything right now


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoiler








Apologies if this didn't turn out right. I never posted a photo on this forum before. This is one of my Elderly Sims on The Sims 3.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tukar!  The deadliest rogue in the WHOLE World of Warcraft!


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

Velvetina, my undead priest! yay c:


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 15 

lel


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)

osu!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 16 - Skyward Sword


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 16-

These are getting annoyingly hard.  

I wish I could pass on this as any answer I say will be dumb.   Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 23, 2014)

*Day 16*

I have to say Xenoblade Chronicles just because they weren't ridiculously long and annoying at the beginning of the game like a lot of RPG cutscenes are.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

Fire emblem awakening


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 16: blaaarrghh...ummmm I'll say Final Fantasy 8! I always thoroughly looked forward to the cut scenes. 

With some of those guardian forces I felt like I was watching a movie... ...Or rather, the previews before the actual movie that you can't skip to the menu for. None the less, they were still enjoyable~


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)

Bravely Default


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2014)

Too many games but I did really enjoy Gears Of War 3's cutscenes.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2014)

*Day 16:* Borderlands 2


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 16:

Jeez, can't even remember! Gonna' say my most recent one I remember is MH3U. Love seeing the new monsters appear!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 24, 2014)

Where's day 17?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 16: Super Mario Land. The cutscenes are short and to the point. 20/10


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 25, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Where's day 17?



Really sorry about that. I was so busy yesterday I completely forgot if I did this yestrday or not. Dx


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 25, 2014)

*Day 17*

Dimentio from Super Paper Mario


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 17 - GHIRAHIM! The fabulous.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 17:

My favorite antagonist is Saren from Mass Effect 1.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 17: Vaati (The character, not the user)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 25, 2014)

Hm, day 17 favorite antagonist.. probably Relius Clover from Blazblue. I even cosplayed as him. ^^


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 25, 2014)

*Day 17*
Handsome Jack


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> *Day 17*
> Handsome Jack



Hehe, handsome Jack is good, too! I've never gotten too far in Borderlands 2, but I've seen my bro playing it and Handsome Jack has some the funniest monologues/dialogues in any game I've played. Similarly, I also liked (spoiler:Hades) from Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 17:
Zinyak of Saints row 4.  
Intimidating, powerful, totally evil and hilarious.  I love it.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 25, 2014)

ahh, GLaDOS is a good one... <3  

Day 17: Probably not the best one choice for /video game/ villain, since he stems from the comics and movies and stuff too... but I love love love the Batman Arkham Asylum and City games and most especially, the Joker from that series... So I'm just gonna say him :3


----------



## Farobi (Apr 26, 2014)

Gary!


----------



## unravel (Apr 26, 2014)

Glados
I got Glados annoncer in dota as well


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 18 - Amaterasu!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 18: Klonoa. He's so bad**s...


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 26, 2014)

*18:* I have to go with Link, since he was one of my first favorite protagonists


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 26, 2014)

Fav protagonist.. definitely Phoenix Wright.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 18:

Favorite protagonist is Duke Nukem.  He's one tough mofo.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 18: Actually, changing my answer... American McGee's Alice >:3


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 18: 

I don't even know if this counts, but the Pikmin from Pikmin 3. They're way too adorable.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 26, 2014)

Commander Shepard from the Mass Effect Trilogy is my favorite protagonist on the Citadel


----------



## Farobi (Apr 27, 2014)

I like FEA's protagonist bc customisable


----------



## unravel (Apr 27, 2014)

Neku from twewy


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 27, 2014)

Day 19 - Sword Art Online (It's a game too!)


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 27, 2014)

*19: *Too lazy to find a picture, but the one place I've always wanted to live is Star Haven from Paper Mario


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 27, 2014)

Bioshock...pre-insanity.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Day 19:
I'd love to live in the Wind Waker world. Just miles and miles of uncharted oceans and islands.  Would be amazing <3


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Day 19: The world of Scribblenauts :3   So I can literally draw things to life~


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

The Hanging Gardens of Kagutsuchi from the game Blazblue made to resemble the Hanging Gardens of Babylon, one of the ancient wonders of the world.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 27, 2014)

19 - POKEMON


----------



## unravel (Apr 27, 2014)

Wind Waker


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 28, 2014)

*20:* Hmmm... I guess RPG? Specifically JRPGs


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 28, 2014)

20 - Puzzle


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 28, 2014)

*Day 20*
FPS (First Person Shooters)


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 20:

That's an impossible question!  Genre really has no effect IMO on the quality of the game, any genre can be an amazing game be it puzzle, RPG, fighting, FPS, adventure, platformer etc.

I'll say FPS though, because you can integrate pretty much any thing into an FPS.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 20: RPG...me thinks


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 20:

Favorite Genre has to be WRPG. (Western RPGS.)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

Survival


----------



## unravel (Apr 29, 2014)

JRPG, Strategy and Puzzle


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 29, 2014)

*21:* That's tough. I guess I'll just go with Catherine.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 29, 2014)

*21:* I'm gonna get so much hate, but I actually like the FFXIII's story, lore, etc. 
It's all detailed and interesting to me


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 21:

I really loved Chrono Triggers story.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 21 - Mother 3


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 21:

It's a tie...Deadly Premonition has a great story but so does Mass Effect...hmmm....sci-fi or mystery...too tough for me. 

*flips coin*

Mass Effect x3


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 21: Mother 3 all the way.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 29, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts dream drop distance


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 30, 2014)

Day 21: raaawwwr, this is a tough one.    I'll just go with Hotel Dusk again~


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Persona Golden, Mother 3 and Twewy


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Persona Golden, Mother 3 and Twewy



Remember the rule please.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 30, 2014)

A sequel that disappointed me?

Spider-man 3. Spider-man 1 and 2 for the GCN were great so naturally I acquired the third one on the Wii...and well, it just didn't click with me. Played maybe 2 hours at most and never picked it up again.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 30, 2014)

*22:* I really don't know.... I suppose New Super Mario Bros 2


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 30, 2014)

Day 22: Banjo Kazooie Nuts & Bolts    >8(    Why. Why does it exist? And why are they suddenly racers!?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Day 22-
I'll say Doom 3.  I liked the game, but it fell SO far from what I wanted.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 30, 2014)

*22:* Ar tonelico Qoga. I love the first two, but there wasn't much that impressed me about that one.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 30, 2014)

22 - Okamiden 
Horrible sequel.


----------



## Farobi (May 1, 2014)

Emerald. Bc i bought a JAPANESE VERSION :[


----------



## ForgottenT (May 1, 2014)

*Day 22*
Rayman 4, they should have just made it like Rayman 2 The Great Escape.


----------



## unravel (May 1, 2014)

None, its a good all the games I played its worth it.


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

Day 22: Rise of Nations 2


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 1, 2014)

A game sequel that disappointed you. Oh man, this is hard to talk about, but... pokemon ruby and sapphire version. I found it really boring and alot of the pokemon from that gen i didn't really like. I still played it, but it felt very meh.


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 1, 2014)

23 - Okami hands down.


----------



## Piroshi (May 1, 2014)

*23:* Since two people already said Okami, I'll go with Journey instead.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 1, 2014)

day 23:

I'd go with Myst, really felt revolutionary at the time.  I wonder how many of you were there


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 1, 2014)

Day 23:  Machinarium, I really adored style-wise <3


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

Day 23: Mine would have to be either Child of Light or Fez.


----------



## blackroserandom (May 1, 2014)

Okami was soo beautiful.


----------



## Farobi (May 1, 2014)

TWEWY


----------



## unravel (May 2, 2014)

Bravely Default


----------



## Chromie (May 2, 2014)

Witcher 2...so good.


----------



## Nerd House (May 2, 2014)

I hate doing these one at a time (I know thats part of the challenge) but I like sharing my gaming experiences, so I'll just go ahead and post all 30 days now and be done.

I'll spoiler it since it'll be pretty long.



Spoiler: Adol's 30 Day Video Game Challenge



*Day 1 - Very first video game.*
Very hard to say, as I started gaming on the PC when I was 3. I believe it was Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles...the one that was on those huge 5in floppy disks we had back then, followed by the original Duke Nukem.



*Day 2 - Your favorite character.*
Another hard one for me. I'd say it's a tie between Crono (from Chrono Trigger) and Adol (from the Ys series).



*Day 3 - A game that is underrated.*
I'd say Earthbound. It sold very very well in Japan when it came out, but didn't do too well in the US despite an extensive marketing campaign. It has since become somewhat of a cult classic though.


*Day 4 - Your guilty pleasure game.*
Team Fortress 2, but It's grown on me since I've started playing it.


*Day 5 - Game character you feel you are most like (or wish you were).*
Adol Christin, if that isn't obvious by now xD

*Day 6 - Most annoying character.*
Navi, from Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


Spoiler







*Day 7 - Favorite game couple.*
Mario and Peach. Classic.

*Day 8 - Best soundtrack.*
Chrono Cross, hands down.


Spoiler












*Day 9 - Saddest game scene.*
The ending of Final Fantasy X. I cry like a baby each and every time I watch it.


Spoiler











EDIT: The Palom and Porom death scene in FF4.


Spoiler












*Day 10 - Best gameplay.*
Ys Seven.


Spoiler











*Day 11 - Gaming system of choice.*
Nintendo 3DS! SO  many amazing games that you can play on the go!

*Day 12 - A game everyone should play.*
Earthbound.

*Day 13 - A game you’ve played more than five times.*
Chrono Trigger. I play it at least once a year, along with a few other games such as Lunar 2: Eternal Blue, and Xenogears.

*Day 14 - Current (or most recent) gaming wallpaper.*


*Day 15 - Post a screenshot from the game you’re playing right now.*


*Day 16 - Game with the best cut scenes.*
Final Fantasy X

*Day 17 - Favorite antagonist.*
Seymour Guado

*Day 18 - Favorite protagonist.*
Sora

*Day 19 - Picture of a game setting you wish you lived in.*


Spoiler: Baron Castle from Final Fantasy IV







*Day 20 - Favorite genre.*
RPG!

*Day 21 - Game with the best story.*
Chrono Trigger, Bravely Default, and Final Fantasy X. I simply can't choose just 1.

*Day 22 - A game sequel which disappointed you.*
FFX-2, though it was still a good game.

*Day 23 - Game you think had the best graphics or art style.*
Final Fantasy X, in both graphics and art.

*Day 24 - Favorite classic game.*
Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters

*Day 25 - A game you plan on playing.*
Rune Factory 4

*Day 26 - Best voice acting.*
Bravely Default

*Day 27 - Most epic scene ever.*
Too many to choose x.x

*Day 28 - Favorite game developer.*
Square Enix

*Day 29 - A game you thought you wouldn't like, but ended up loving.*
Luigi's Mansion

*Day 30 - Your favorite game of all time*





I hope you enjoy reading this


----------



## unravel (May 2, 2014)

OMG THE WALLPAPER FFIV <3


----------



## Nerd House (May 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> OMG THE WALLPAPER FFIV <3



My favorite FF game ever! The PSP Complete Collection is amazing~
DAMMIT that reminds me of a sad scene I could have put in my answers!!! Palom/Porom turning to stone...
Screw it, I'll edit that in!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 3, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I hate doing these one at a time (I know thats part of the challenge) but I like sharing my gaming experiences, so I'll just go ahead and post all 30 days now and be done.
> 
> I'll spoiler it since it'll be pretty long.
> 
> ...



This is a DAY challenge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also omg I'm sorry guys I fell asleep so early last night. It wasn't long after I put my son to bed. I will do this one now and do the next one later like normal.


----------



## Farobi (May 3, 2014)

Balloon fight


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 3, 2014)

Day 24 - the original smash bros.


----------



## Nerd House (May 3, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This is a DAY challenge.



*.....did you not read my post? *

I'm quite aware of what the challenge is, but I went ahead and did all of them. I just wanted to share my answers. I didn't think anyone would fuss about it, and  You even said if someone is not on the challenge list they are more than welcome to share. So I did.

I'm sorry if I offended you with my posting. I'll delete the post and leave the thread if you wish.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 3, 2014)

Day 24- Favorite classic game
I hate using repeating answers, and know I've all ready used Doom once or twice, but it is my favorite game.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 3, 2014)

update: I've decided to do the next question around early tomorrow. It's my birthday tomorrow so to be honest I would like to get that one done as early as possible.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 3, 2014)

ioshiodhgiosdg ...I had Crash Bandicoot Warped *_*  All I remember about it was my cousin and I would take turns doing the tiger riding level over and over.   Also Happy Birthday.....tomorrow :3

Anywho, Day 24: Pokemon Red   ...because that was the one I owned


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 3, 2014)

RedVelvetRabbit said:


> ioshiodhgiosdg ...I had Crash Bandicoot Warped *_*  All I remember about it was my cousin and I would take turns doing the tiger riding level over and over.   Also Happy Birthday.....tomorrow :3
> 
> Anywho, Day 24: Pokemon Red   ...because that was the one I owned



That was like me and my sister with the first 3 crash bandicoot games. Fun childhood times. 
Awww thank you.  It's gone midnight so it's technically my birthday now. xD It's also special star wars day too.


----------



## Piroshi (May 3, 2014)

*24:* Link's Awakening, I guess?


----------



## blackroserandom (May 3, 2014)

Fave classic game? - Probably Spyro: Year of the Dragon


----------



## unravel (May 4, 2014)

SUPER MARIO BROS 3


----------



## Piroshi (May 4, 2014)

*25:* Eternal Sonata, if I ever get around to actually buying it


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 4, 2014)

Day 25 - Child of Light


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2014)

Day 25: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 4, 2014)

day 25:
Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 4, 2014)

Day 25: Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds~


----------



## Zii (May 4, 2014)

*Day 25 - A game you plan on playing.*
My husband bought Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for me a while back after our friend told us it was pretty good, and I still need to play it. I've just been too distracted by various other games. xD


----------



## blackroserandom (May 4, 2014)

Game I plan on playing?

Dragon Age Inquistion.


----------



## Farobi (May 4, 2014)

Mario golf world tour


----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

why farobi is out? Anyway

*Day 25* - A game you plan on playing.
CS: GO


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Balloon fight



this is my day 24 btw. why am i out?? :c


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> this is my day 24 btw. why am i out?? :c



I'm really sorry I didn't see yours on there for the 24th one. I must of been so blind at the time because I checked twice to find you. :s I will put you back on the list.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 5, 2014)

Day 26th:
I really like Broken Age's voice acting.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 5, 2014)

Day 26:  ' 3 ' mmm...Batman Arkham series


----------



## Piroshi (May 5, 2014)

*26:* Catherine


----------



## blackroserandom (May 5, 2014)

Biased opinion but gtav has some really amazing voice-actors...


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

Thats ok!

Day 26: I love KHDD's voice acting, yes i play very few games


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

*Day 26:* Portal 2!


----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Portal 2


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 6, 2014)

Day 26 - Portal 2


----------



## de-carabas (May 6, 2014)

To me best voice acting goes to GTA V

hi c:


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 6, 2014)

Day 27 - the ending of Okami


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 6, 2014)

Day 27: I like OP's answer, that was pretty epic.

I'm having a tough time with this one, I think when it boils down to it the Algalon the Observer fight in World of Warcraft and the quest right after was pretty epic.  

I'm not sure if any one follows up on WoW, so to briefly explain this god comes down to earth to judge if it's deemed savable.  He says it's not and sends a signal to the titans that the world needs to be destroyed.  You rush in to stop him but are too late, and fight.  He is so emotionally impacted by your struggle, he changes his mind, but the code is all ready sent, so he gives you the signal to save the world.  You have to go back to Dalaran, and get a huge heroes welcome.  The whole thing is magnificently epic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2MwblTnb-g if any one's interested in the audio, I can't find any good videos of the fight itself.  Khonin's speech really surprised me when I first heard it.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 6, 2014)

Day 27: Final Fantasy 8's intro c:   ...It was the first of the series that I ever played and I remember watching it thinking it was one of the coolest things ever. I still find it to be so.


----------



## Piroshi (May 6, 2014)

*27:* I have to go with the ending of Okami as well


----------



## blackroserandom (May 6, 2014)

Latest most epic scene ever is from GTAV. 


*SPOILERS*
Long story short, you have to rob this bank and it's supposed to be majorly difficult. So I go in there thinking I'm gonna get my behind handed to me when I go outside but my character kicks the front door open and there's like sooo many cops. And there my guy is standing wearing some bullet-proof (nearly) armor and carrying a mini-gun. My jaw dropped, it was soo bada**.Pardon my french.




de-carabas said:


> To me best voice acting goes to GTA V
> 
> hi c:




Well, hellloooo there : )


---------------------------------------------------------

Ha, I loved the ending to SR3. Almost didn't want to finish the game, just wanted to hear the song play out.


----------



## de-carabas (May 6, 2014)

To me, the most epic scene in a video game would have to be from Final Fantasy XIII (I'm a sucker for that series), when there's a big scene with everyone's summons and they fight off guards on a race track. It's just so epic I got chills the first time I saw it.



blackroserandom said:


> Ha, I loved the ending to SR3. Almost didn't want to finish the game, just wanted to hear the song play out.



Are you referring to Saints Row 3? 
If so, gotta agree, the ending was pretty awesome.


----------



## Farobi (May 6, 2014)

most epic scene ever

hmm idk perhaps the AZ guy meets floette in XY?


----------



## de-carabas (May 6, 2014)

^ yes!! That was so touching ;-;


----------



## unravel (May 7, 2014)

Beyond two souls where she meets aiden and all endings are good.


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 7, 2014)

Day 28 - Nintendo


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 7, 2014)

Day 28-
I'd probably have to go with Nintendo too.  Nintendo games are just as appealing to me now as they were when I was 5 years old.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 7, 2014)

Day 28: Totally would have hopped on the Nintendo train, but I'll say Double Fine! Everything that comes from those guys is a masterpiece *_*  Psychonauts, Brutal Legend, and Broken Age are among the coolest games ever <3


----------



## Jawile (May 7, 2014)

Game Freak!! I love them so much for making Pokemon. ;u;

oh yeah and harmoknight that was a pretty good game i guess


----------



## blackroserandom (May 7, 2014)

Bioware.


----------



## Piroshi (May 7, 2014)

*28:* I think I have to go with Atlus


----------



## Farobi (May 7, 2014)

nintendo ofc!!


----------



## unravel (May 8, 2014)

Nintendo


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 8, 2014)

Super Paper Mario


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 8, 2014)

Day 29: I could say this about a lot of games!

World of Warcraft stands out the most, I was 100% adamantly against playing it ever, now I'm hooked.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 8, 2014)

Day 29:

Shoot, this sounds childish; but I ended up really loving the Harvest Moon series. It's just too cute to resist.


----------



## de-carabas (May 8, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening. It's hands down one of my favorite games on the 3DS


----------



## ForgottenT (May 8, 2014)

*Day 29*
I'll have to go with Minecraft as well.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Day 29:
> 
> Shoot, this sounds childish; but I ended up really loving the Harvest Moon series. It's just too cute to resist.



Childish? NEVAH. Harvest Moon is the best, take pride! I'm playing that **** till I'm 105 >:0 




			
				rockthemike13 said:
			
		

> Day 29: I could say this about a lot of games!
> 
> World of Warcraft stands out the most, I was 100% adamantly against playing it ever, now I'm hooked.



< Was the one who was against ^him playing WoW when he did get hooked on it.
< is now hooked on it herself.

So, gonna have to put that as my #29 as well


----------



## blackroserandom (May 8, 2014)

Day 29: Mass Effect. I picked it up after hearing how everybody loved it. Quickly joined the group ha.


----------



## Piroshi (May 8, 2014)

*29:* I'd also have to go with Minecraft


----------



## Farobi (May 9, 2014)

lol kingdom hearts dream drop distance


----------



## unravel (May 9, 2014)

Flappy bird


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 9, 2014)

Last day guys! Woo! we made it to the end.


----------



## de-carabas (May 9, 2014)

Paper Mario


----------



## blackroserandom (May 9, 2014)

My favorite game of all time? I have so many though. Oh hmm....the one game I can always go back to and not be bored is Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 9, 2014)

Day 30 - Okami


----------



## Piroshi (May 9, 2014)

*30:* Ar tonelico II


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 10, 2014)

Day 30:

Doom 2.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 10, 2014)

Looks like we maaaaddeeee iiiiiit~!  Day 30:

Favorite of all time is a toughy @_@    I'm sadly going to probably have to just give it to League of Legends! xP  Such a simple concept of a game and it got me addicted since the first moment I played it. It's something I can pick up and play any time and they're always constantly coming out with new characters and features that keeps me following it and interested even when I'm not playing. I love the storylines and uniqueness behind all the different characters.


----------



## Farobi (May 11, 2014)

ANY POKEMON. But since no plurals, I'd say Pokemon Fire red as I did spend over 200 hours on it =)


----------



## unravel (May 11, 2014)

Rune Factory


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 12, 2014)

We did it!


----------



## Farobi (May 13, 2014)

Yay, we did it all! Thanks for the neat present too : )


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2014)

Aiko (Aka ITookYourWaffles) here

What present?


----------



## Farobi (May 13, 2014)

Aiko said:


> Aiko (Aka ITookYourWaffles) here
> 
> What present?



You didn't get any because i told the OP that you're not Waffles anymore.


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> You didn't get any because i told the OP that you're not Waffles anymore.



Who are you anyway


----------



## Farobi (May 13, 2014)

Aiko said:


> Who are you anyway



The Waffle troll.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 13, 2014)

Awesome!  TY OP!  I didn't expect to get paid


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2014)

Day 27: Something from Brawl
Day 28: Nintendo
Day 29: Kingdom Hearts
Day 30: One of the Animal Crossings

I'm late and probably shouldn't be posting this.


----------

